# What steps have you taken to live a healthier lifestyle?



## Admin (Jan 4, 2010)

> Repetitive stress injuries, falls, pulled muscles… while not deadly as some of the other common dangers electricians face, the physical wear-and-tear on your body can cause a long list of chronic aches and pains. The best way to avoid these injuries is by getting into great physical shape and staying that way. You’ve seen electricians who start their day with aspirin along with their coffee and keep popping them all day long. Getting into shape is the first step in avoiding this future for yourself. Healthy living isn’t just a trendy lifestyle topic; it’s the simplest thing you can do to prevent a lifetime of chronic pain. *3 Ways Electricians Can Stay Fit and Healthy*


What steps have you taken to live a healthier lifestyle?


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

1. I rarely if ever drink any alcohol

2. I take a boatload of vitamins and supplements

3. I gave up white flour, white potatoes, and processed sugar

4. I eat more healthy food (2/3 vegetable 1/3 meat)

5. I eat in a European manner (large breakfast, good lunch, small supper)


----------



## canbug (Dec 31, 2015)

I've decided to stop stressing about my weight and bought some new XL shirts that fit.
I feel better already.


Tim.


----------



## Service Call (Jul 9, 2011)

I’ve switched to “lite beer”!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

I lost about 30 lbs, working on the last five or so. Cholesterol and blood sugar much better. No cream and sugar in coffee. Desert only once a week. No more or rarely drive through food for lunch.


----------



## Dan the electricman (Jan 2, 2011)

After I turned 60, I quit being worried about dying. I eat whatever I want, I don't work out, and I relax a lot. I don't drink, because it gives me heartburn, and I quit smoking 10 years ago. If something causes me pain I quit doing it.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Service Call said:


> I’ve *switched* to “lite beer”!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Talking about me again?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Repetitive sex at my age is plenty exercise. 
I'm with Dan. I eat, drink and frankly do whatever I want to do. And I don't give a ****.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

*It's time for your mactip of the day!*

https://carbon60plus.com/history-of-carbon-60/












And don't say, I never did anything for you....... Cause I just did.


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

John Valdes said:


> *Repetitive sex at my age is plenty exercise*.
> I'm with Dan. I eat, drink and frankly do whatever I want to do. And I don't give a ****.


Physical fitness experts say you should exercise all parts of your body, not just your hand.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

flyboy said:


> Physical fitness experts say you should exercise all parts of your body, not just your hand.


The safety nazis will insist that you occasionally take a break to stretch, and switch hands regularly for symmetry. You might think of that as having an affair.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

splatz said:


> The safety nazis will insist that you occasionally take a break to stretch, and switch hands regularly for symmetry. *You might think of that as having an affair.*


:thumbup:

:vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Physical fitness experts say you should exercise all parts of your body, not just your hand.


I know you wear many hats, but I had no idea you were a mind reader! :biggrin:


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> Repetitive sex at my age is plenty exercise.
> I'm with Dan. I eat, drink and frankly do whatever I want to do. And I don't give a ****.


Having a wife close to half my age keeps my exercise covered....

Her exercise program has gone up exponentially chasing the boy around...lol!


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

I never have to worry about staying active or getting enough exercise...I have 10 grandchildren! :biggrin:


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Having a wife close to half my age keeps my exercise covered....
> 
> Her exercise program has gone up exponentially chasing the boy around...lol!



Given what you said about your knees... a short chase for sure! :vs_laugh:


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Deadlifts.

F back squats, I hate them.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jelhill said:


> Given what you said about your knees... a short chase for sure! :vs_laugh:


She chases our son around, not me! I'm not resisting her advances anytime soon!


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

I've tapered off ice cream.

The withdrawal has been wicked... gut wrenching.


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> She chases our son around, not me! I'm not resisting her advances anytime soon!


My bad... when you said “the boy” I though she was chasing you around! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## flyboy (Jun 13, 2011)

telsa said:


> I've tapered off ice cream.
> 
> The withdrawal has been wicked... gut wrenching.


Yeah, the ice cream is hard to give up. 

I went vegan (no animal products) for 13 months. I did it for my girlfriend whose got breast cancer and is taking a natural approach. 

Fast forward a year. A change in her alternative medicine doctor told her she was suffering from a mild case of malnutrition and convinced her to go back to a normal diet. I could have kissed that guy.

So now we eat only organic foods. Grass fed beef, caged free eggs and chicken, even bacon! We don't eat any processed foods. 

When I'm out alone I occasionally cheat and have some ice cream. It's the bowl every night that'll get ya.

I think it's all about moderation. Especially with ice cream. :vs_laugh:


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

I lowered my blood pressure by putting a couple of ET members on IGNORE.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

telsa said:


> I've tapered off ice cream.
> 
> The withdrawal has been wicked... gut wrenching.


Look for Halo Top and don't worry about it!

https://www.today.com/food/free-halo-top-ice-cream-coupon-celebrates-start-fall-t136970


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jelhill said:


> My bad... when you said “the boy” I though she was chasing you around! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


Nope, she caught me 13 years ago!


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

flyboy said:


> Yeah, the ice cream is hard to give up.
> 
> I went vegan (no animal products) for 13 months. I did it for my girlfriend whose got breast cancer and is taking a natural approach.
> 
> ...


:thumbup: 

Sound choice right there bro!

I have lost all the weight I'd gained during my recoup time when I couldn't exercise and all not to mention I am back in the same size pants I wore 14 years ago (when I was very single and dating) since I went over to my current cooking/eating style.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jelhill said:


> I lowered my blood pressure by putting a couple of ET members on IGNORE.


I only had to do that to 1 member!

It's been great and the chances of arrest or criminal charges have been eliminated!


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I don't drink soda, I don't eat sweets, I don't eat desserts. I drink beer. I am also 30, so that probably doesn't hurt either.


----------



## nrp3 (Jan 24, 2009)

Didn’t give up beer, maybe less and only craft stuff.


----------



## Apelectric (Dec 6, 2017)

I only ate 6 wings tonight for dinner instead of 12. 

I have either yogurt or fruit and vegetables for breakfast everyday, then I don't feel as bad eating whatever I want to the rest of the day.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

jelhill said:


> I lowered my blood pressure by putting a couple of ET members on IGNORE.


LOL.....I have never used the ignore feature since I have been here. :wink:



Apelectric said:


> I only ate 6 wings tonight for dinner instead of 12.


6 whole wings or 12 halves? Restaurants serve the flat and the drummets as two pieces. So 12 wings is 6 whole wings.
I buy them split at Costco. Frozen. Two pieces is one wing. Big ass MoFo's!


----------



## Apelectric (Dec 6, 2017)

Apelectric said:


> I only ate 6 wings tonight for dinner instead of 12.


6 whole wings or 12 halves? Restaurants serve the flat and the drummets as two pieces. So 12 wings is 6 whole wings.
I buy them split at Costco. Frozen. Two pieces is one wing. Big ass MoFo's![/QUOTE]

6 halfs, 3 whole. Bought them from a good place by me. Can't beat buying them at the super market and making them yourself.


----------



## mayanees (Jan 12, 2009)

*bf running*

I've had a rejuvenation over the past ten years. I just turned 60 years old and I feel like I'm in my 30s physically.
I ran for fitness as a traditional heel-striker from 20-40 years old, then couldn't run anymore because my knees stopped cooperating. I ate, drank and was merry for ten years and picked up an extra 50-60 pounds. Then at 50 years old I learned how to run barefoot. I lost the extra weight within the first year and got back down under 200 pounds. Now I run at least one mile every day, barefoot. There's a website for OCD runners like myself at runeveryday.com that keeps track of the length of one's runstreak, and I'm at around 2040 days, or 5 1/2 years without missing a day. And I expect to run every day for the rest of my life. A mile can be pretty easy, and stringing them together is a good way for me to stay in shape. Right now I'm averaging maybe 12-15 miles a week, all barefoot.
I also do other exercises with dumbbells and I beat on a heavy bag, but I owe my rejuvenation to barefoot running. I caution you though, if you learn how to run barefoot, you will learn how to walk barefoot, which is completely different than shoes have taught you to walk, and the next thing you know you'll be a frikkin' weird-arse barefooter,....in WalMart without shoes!!
I eat and drink whatever I want which includes whiskey, Sprite, and lots of seafood and butter, and I season every bite with Old Bay and the hottest peppers I can find. Right now I have an excellent stash of perfectly dehydrated Carolina Reapers.
Peace, and eat, and run 
John M


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Apelectric said:


> 6 whole wings or 12 halves? Restaurants serve the flat and the drummets as two pieces. So 12 wings is 6 whole wings.
> I buy them split at Costco. Frozen. Two pieces is one wing. Big ass MoFo's!


6 halfs, 3 whole. Bought them from a good place by me. Can't beat buying them at the super market and making them yourself.[/QUOTE]

Yea. I like the ones I make better than restaurant.
I have a Fry Daddy and use it. I can deep fry 10 halves at once. They take about 6 minutes. So your not waiting around for the second batch.

I use Franks Red Hot and if anyone likes them hotter I just add some red pepper flakes to the sauce.
I use real butter too and a little honey. The honey helps the sauce stick and it tones down the tartness a bit as well. 
I love chicken wings!


----------



## Apelectric (Dec 6, 2017)

John Valdes said:


> I use Franks Red Hot and if anyone likes them hotter I just add some red pepper flakes to the sauce.
> I use real butter too and a little honey. The honey helps the sauce stick and it tones down the tartness a bit as well.
> I love chicken wings!


That sounds delicious


----------



## 3DDesign (Oct 25, 2014)

Age 63
* Yearly Physical with family Doctor
* Annual Blood tests including PSA for Postrate
* Colonoscopy when scheduled by Physician 
* Annual Flu shot
* Daily Vitamin D & Multi Vitamin 
* Humidifier on furnace to maintain proper indoor humidity. People don't realize how important this is.
* I've learned to live almost completely stress free.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

3DDesign said:


> Age 63
> * Yearly Physical with family Doctor
> * Annual Blood tests including PSA for Postrate
> * Colonoscopy when scheduled by Physician
> ...


Paid off the ex?


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

3DDesign said:


> Age 63
> * Yearly Physical with family Doctor
> * Annual Blood tests including PSA for Postrate
> * Colonoscopy when scheduled by Physician
> ...


Stress free?? I’m still working on that one! :smile:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Apelectric said:


> That sounds delicious


My post made me take some out of the freezer for this evening. 



3DDesign said:


> Age 63
> * Yearly Physical with family Doctor
> * Annual Blood tests including PSA for Postrate
> * Colonoscopy when scheduled by Physician
> ...


I am about the same except vitamins and humidifier. I really need one as its very dry in here and I tend to breath through my mouth when sleeping. This not good.

I hate you brought up the PSA as I am waiting for the specialist to call with an appt. My PSA was 4.4.
Almost wish I had not allowed the test. My doctor told me it was not required but recommended.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

jelhill said:


> Stress free?? I’m still working on that one! :smile:


Seems stress and family are directly proportional!


----------



## Bird dog (Oct 27, 2015)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Seems stress and family are directly proportional!


Depends on the family. Some family members need bigger boundaries than others.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I'm 6' and used to be 195 lbs. 

About a year ago, I cut back on fast-food lunches, cut back on sugar a bit and lost about 10 lbs. 

I still feel pretty much the same and would like to lose another 10 lbs. 

I doubt if I'll do much else that's 'healthy', there is a balance between 'healthy' and happy.


----------



## Electrician-Guy (Dec 15, 2018)

Having lived all of my adult life as heavy, I started the Keto diet. which is less than 25mg of Carbohydrates per day. It is the only diet that I could keep reliably for any period of time. 
I lost about 80lbs and was amazed at how much better I felt, no more heavy breathing at the top of a 6' ladder, no knee pain, it was great.
I also when on the diet, take vitamin supplements as I cannot have most vegetables and fruit that I would normally eat. Also as this diet causes you to only have a bowel movement once every few days, Senna or fiber is a must. 
The best part of this diet is BACON! 
I can have icecream as long as its made from almond milk and is vanilla. I just tell myself that I am just putting off eating that thing I crave, not, never going to eat it again. It's easier on my mind.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Bird dog said:


> Depends on the family. Some family members need bigger boundaries than others.


I say some relatives are better from a distance, the better the distance the better they are.


----------



## Moonshot180 (Apr 1, 2012)

I have been on the Keto Diet for almost a year. I am 6'3 and I used to weigh around 220 lbs. My weight now maintains around 185 190 lbs. I have also been going to the gym for over a year now, and doing cardio and lifting iron at least 3 times a week.


Food is just fuel, with Keto, and steering away from sugar, and processed crap, alcohol, my body has really responded well. There is no going back for me. I like where I am at now and don't intend on changing back to old ways!


----------



## jelhill (Nov 11, 2018)

MechanicalDVR said:


> Seems stress and family are directly proportional!


Amen to that!!!


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

ElectricianTalk said:


> Having lived all of my adult life as heavy, I started the Keto diet. which is less than 25mg of Carbohydrates per day. It is the only diet that I could keep reliably for any period of time.
> I lost about 80lbs and was amazed at how much better I felt, no more heavy breathing at the top of a 6' ladder, no knee pain, it was great.
> I also when on the diet, take vitamin supplements as I cannot have most vegetables and fruit that I would normally eat. Also as this diet causes you to only have a bowel movement once every few days, Senna or fiber is a must.
> The best part of this diet is BACON!
> I can have icecream as long as its made from almond milk and is vanilla. I just tell myself that I am just putting off eating that thing I crave, not, never going to eat it again. It's easier on my mind.


I don't take it that far. I am am all for a low carb diet and can loose weight quickly on it.
But it is hard for me because I love carbs. Potato's, pasta, bread ect.....
I now take the sensible approach.
I eat what I want in moderation.
I'm becoming a fat ****.


----------

